# film streaming sur ordi et l'envoyer sur apple tv



## MEROU63 (11 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour
Je voudrais savoir 
si je regarde un film en streaming sur mon macbook pro 2011 je peux l'envoyer sur ma TV via APPLE TV ?

et avec un PC portable sous windows ?


----------



## Kriskool (11 Décembre 2013)

Je ne crois pas que ce soit possible depuis un PC Windows. Mais il existe peut être une appli pour ça. Sur mac on a le choit entre une appli de diffusion vers Apple TV ou le système de recopie d'écran intègré a Mac OS


----------



## xrognia (30 Décembre 2013)

pour envoyer un film , je conseil vivement Beamer , il marche vraiment nikel . tu installe le prog , tu le lance , tu drop ton film dedans et hop sa part tous seul ! Beamer - The AirPlay Movie Player for Mac


----------



## funkycochise (31 Décembre 2013)

En passant par plexconnect, ça doit etre possible


----------

